# Haunted Radio (03/05/14)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we kick off the month of March with the start of our month long Vincent Price celebration with news on the Pirates of Emerson, the Conjuring 2, the Bates Motel, the Purge: Anarchy, and more!!

Then, we review the 1959 Vincent Price classic, "The House on Haunted Hill." Then, we give you our top ten list of the top ten Vincent Price films. All of this and so much more on the March 5 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------

